

Ask HN: Simple freelance web development contract templates? - lampooned


======
stevejalim
Which country are you in? If you're in the UK, Contractor Weekly has some
IR35-friendly ones: [http://contractorweekly.com/free-
resources](http://contractorweekly.com/free-resources)

